# You can get better- here's how! From personal experience..



## Leanna faith (Jul 23, 2013)

So I'm gonna keep this as short a possible. I'm reading through so many posts and I just want to sit everyone down and tell them how to get better! I know how frustrating this is...I've lived it. Ulcerative colitis. Gastritis. Sibo. Leaky gut. Dysbiosis. Acid reflux. I'm probably forgetting something, I know.

I do not take any medication. Yes, that's right. Now, I used to take mess for my uc. I was even hospitalized twice. I had severe uc. I don't have it anymore, nor do I have gastritis or acid reflux or any of it. (I am still correcting the dysbiosis and leaky gut).

Here's what you need to do to get better. (Granted I have tried hundreds of natural products, every diet created and followed more advice than I'd have cared to. So I am a human guinea pig).

First- go buy a good high potency multivitamin. The vitaminshop has one for $10. The multi should supply 100% DV of all your vitamins. Do not overlook what I am saying!!! When you have digestive problems your bacteria in your intestines is jacked up. The bacteria is supposed to help detoxify your body and create some vitamins. Biotin is one such b vitamin. When I figured this one out my gastritis went right away! It turns out that all the b vitamins work together so without one you may be missing the others. Biotin is created by good bacteria in your intestines but if your bacteria is not right you're probably deficient. The b vitamins help with digestion. The same is true for other vitamins- they work hand in hand. It is so easy to take a multi and there's no excuse not to...

Second- take some supplemental minerals such as ionic minerals. What your doing is building a foundation for your body to heal. Minerals alkalize your body. Vegetables are high in minerals. This is a major reason why vegetables are good for you. You can get these at the vitaminshop. If you are deficient in one mineral your body will have trouble up taking another mineral. Just make sure you're covered with both of these.

Third- read the makers diet by Jordan rubin and follow the diet if this is starting to feel overwhelming just take a deep breath. This will work!!! How badly do you want to get better?

Fourth- take a high quality probiotic such as the ones from garden of life or jarrow industries. Again, you can find them at the vitaminshop.

Fifth- take fiber. Soluble fiber feeds good bacteria while insoluble cleans the intestines up. Take equal parts. I like acacia & flaxseed.

Sixth- take some cod liver oil everyday.

These are basic things everyone can do for good health. And they're simple. Anyone who has digestive trouble should get a microbiology stool test to see what the offending organism is. You can buy these online at crohns.net. If there is damage to your intestine there are simple protocols to follow to heal the intestine such as glutamine, colostrum, aloe. You can absolutely get better but you must have a defined course of action. Bouncing around from natural remedy to prescription drugs to one good lifestyle change but nothing more, is not gonna help you at all. I hope for the best for all of you. Digestive disorders really suck. I wish I didn't have to know any of this. Unfortunately I have been to hell and back.


----------



## Mary S (Jun 25, 2013)

Leanna thank you!!!! Finally some great advice. I wrote all this down and I am ging to try this. I have been going through hell for more than 25 years and my symptoms are getting worse.I have had clonoscopies, endoscopies, ultra sounds etc. and all they can tell me is I have IBS. I have a doctor who doesn't take me seriously at all!!!! She says that oh well, your body is aging.....I am in constant and sometimes very severe abdominal pain. I am afraid to eat anything anymore because everything causes pain. I have constipation and diarreah, huge hemorroids, bleeding.....I have been rapidly losing weight. I have stomach ulcers and gallstones. My wholde digestive system is messed up. Nothing in my body is working the way it should. I have started drinking Ensure and Boost to get the nutrients I need. I am so tired of living like this.

Thank you.....I will try this and let you know how it goes....


----------

